

Next gen consoles in a rut - Maven911
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2013/05/25/xbox-one-ps4-or-wii-u-were-in-a-console-rut/

======
lucid00
I think the silliest thing Microsoft did with the XBox One (and Windows Phone
8) was give it a separate app store from Windows 8.

In technology, it runs a version of Windows 8 under the hood for apps
Microsoft pretty much admitted this, and opening up that platform to Windows 8
developers would help justify the XBox One more for consumers.

At the end of the day we don't know why we want apps or an OS on our TV and
for most use-cases it's a dumb idea and because of that Microsoft should open
up the platform for developers to think of solutions for the few use-cases
that do make sense or even invent brand new ones that haven't been thought of
yet.

Instead the XBox One is limited to companies that already have business models
in place and goals to follow, instead of companies that would dare to take a
risk and try to invent something new.

The same goes for games as it doesn't have any self publishing system for
indie developers. So if someone were to invent the next Minecraft, it would
probably be done on a different platform.

Also more on topic with this article, isn't the Oculus Rift a PC accessory?
With games on Steam supporting it? (Team Fortress 2) And why does the author
think that Call of Duty will just suddenly become a better game when played on
an Oculus Rift? After a while you'll just get used to the thing and the game
will just feel like regular old Call of Duty.

~~~
Ralz
I 100% agree with you, I think the app-store has to go cross platform. Has MS
confirmed that xbox one won't allow Win 8 apps? I thought they were going to
release more information about the developer story at //Build.

~~~
lucid00
CNET claimed that they have an insider that stated that the XBox One has a
publishing environment similar to the XBox 360 where only large companies can
submit apps.

Hopefully this is changed before the Build conference comes around.

------
skc
If you look at the guts of the XBoxOne, or at least those of which we have
been so far exposed to, it seems plainly obvious to me that this is a device
for the long haul, meaning it will likely evolve to add new
functionality/apis/ecosystems every year.

And frankly, we've reached a point where that is not only feasible, but
sensible.

You only have to look at how the 360 has evolved platform-wise from launch.

------
taylodl
_It's progress without a real purpose._

There is so much tech suffering from this affliction.

